# Skylum Software announces Luminar 3 with Libraries, coming December 18, preorder now



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2018)

> *Major upgrade to Luminar includes eagerly anticipated ability to organize and edit an image library*
> The new library panel turns the acclaimed photo editor into a one-stop imaging solution, allowing amateur and pro photographers to intuitively import, organize, edit and publish images with unprecedented ease and efficiency.
> *BELLEVUE, WA – December 6, 2018 *— Today, Skylum Software announced the availability of the next version of Luminar, their award-winning photo editor. *Luminar 3 *will start shipping to customers on December 18 and adds the ability to organize and edit multiple images simultaneously with the new Library panel. This addition transforms the photo editing software into a comprehensive, all-in-one imaging package.
> *Learn more about Luminar 3 with libraries* (use coupon code *CANONRUMORS* to save)
> ...


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 6, 2018)

what i have seen so far barely justifies the word "library".....

maybe they surprise me at the last minute but what i have seen so far it´s not even close to LR digital asset management features.


----------



## captainkanji (Dec 6, 2018)

Do they have a mobile version? I just upgraded my tablet to the iPad Pro for Lightroom CC on the go. Liking it so far, but I recommend getting a wireless drive


----------



## jalbfb (Dec 7, 2018)

This is their very first version which I think they will admit is not even close to Lr's DAM and they admit this is not a DAM system yet. Skylum has released a time table of future capabilities. I for one am going to wait and see how this develops.


----------



## jthomson (Dec 7, 2018)

Not the DAM they were hyping this time last year.


----------



## pknight (Dec 8, 2018)

With 90,000 images in my LR library, a new DAM system is going to have to do my laundry and make me breakfast in bed before I seriously consider the task of moving to something else. This certainly isn't it. I can access Luminar from within LR and PS if I decide the tools are better.


----------



## thomic (Dec 22, 2018)

Luminar 3 is a great software. Just processed my first album. DAM was a reason I bought Luminar 2 and boy waiting was worth it. I have 77226 pictures on my catalog and managing or even selecting pictures for processing is not easy without DAM. I recommend Luminar 3 for anyone looking RAW processor with DAM.


----------

